# Heinz (Alex) is still with us!



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2009)

Caught up with Alex today at the Melbourne Expo....he will be back on a bit more regular basis soon!

Work and Uni commitments have taken a large slice of his time in recent months...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2009)

I was wondering about him, Screaming Eagle as well.....Thought they didnt like us anymore....


----------



## Crunch (Jun 7, 2009)

Now what reason could we have possibly given them for that?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Have noooo idea whatsoever Crunch. Maybe we're not ALL that or hip anymore....naaaah can't be that! We're the supreme dream team here!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys just thought I'd drop in.

Working nights and University studies doesn't mix well time wise. You guys are still hip, maybe a plastic replace kind of hip but all good 

Was great to catch up with Wayne, just for the record Wayne's models are even more horrorfyingly amazing good in the flesh. Was a great expo so everyones in for treat photos wise.


Catcha soon guys.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Alex, glad you're doing allright. Work hard, become some-pone and than return


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

Good to hear you are fine Alex.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good to hear Alex....not the work/uni though, need to chill dude!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good to hear Alex, we haven't spoken for a bit!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2009)

Great to hear from you again Alex. Don't let the work / Uni get to you, it'll all be worth it in the end mate. Look forward to 'seeing' you, and the pics soon.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 8, 2009)

Its all right Dan, I'm still here. Just been working and going to TAFE.

You guys are all still #1 in my book.


----------



## seesul (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome back Alex! Good to have ya here...


----------

